# Russian army



## USSRsovietsnake (9 Apr 2005)

Do Canadians and American's actually join the Russian army? Do people usually join a foreign army to get different training if they are a carear soldier or do these people just have a glorified view of these countries from past war's? What are the rates for the Russian army anyhow for suicide and desertion and people who just didn't want to be in it?


----------



## TCBF (9 Apr 2005)

You tell us. You've got the name, now do the research.

Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2005)

Hey Tom, I think we got another live wire here, go have a look at some of his other posts, Especially the one about the USMC foreign legion.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (9 Apr 2005)

Great.  Just what this site needs.  Another Idiot.

Tom


----------



## USSRsovietsnake (9 Apr 2005)

That was a different thread. Who ever said my opinion was the word of god and why can't you stick to the post instead of bringing other topics into it?


----------



## cgyflames01 (9 Apr 2005)

This took me two seconds on webcrawler, this site will tell you everything and more. It also has a link to the "Russian Forces and Defence Industry" http://www.edu.uni-klu.ac.at/~kkehraus/ good luck, and good bye!!!!


----------



## pbi (12 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I got a question, why on earth would anyone voluntarily join the Russian Army if your not a Russian citizen? I mean, we aren't exactly the baddest army on the block...but if you look at everything (especially when it comes to benefits to you for serving) the Russian army isn't that much of an attractive option.



Well, now...hold on a second!

Maybe some people _like_ being beaten up by the senior guys in the shacks, or eating gruel at every meal, or being paid nothing, or living in a drafty, rat-infested dump, or drinking de-icer fluid. What the hell's wrong with that? It's a free country, isn't it?

_What_?

Oh.....yeah......sorry.

Cheers.


----------



## canadianpride (12 Apr 2005)

no need to bash the Russians or their military forces


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

Exactly.  If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't have done five years in Germany.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## canadianpride (12 Apr 2005)

and hey, their woman are smoken hot  ;D


----------



## wack-in-iraq (12 Apr 2005)

ive been to russia, and will be there again in about 2 weeks (thank god for R&R), i can tell you this, no one in their right mind would take steps to join the russian army unless they had to.  the army is underpaid, underfunded and there are a lot of internal problems, such things as physical abuse, sexual abuse....yes thats right,  and just a general spirit of no one giving a damn.
then there is the problem of actually joining, its hard enough to get a visa for a visit (especially when you are in Baghdad) i dont even want to imagine what it would be like if you wanted to move there.
if you want action and excitment join the royal marines or the FFL, if you wanna get buggered than by all means, try and join the russian army.


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

"and hey, their woman are smoken hot "

They only have one woman?

Tom


----------



## paracowboy (12 Apr 2005)

> They only have one woman?
> 
> Tom


apparently, hence the sexual harrassment


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

"Lesotho"

Yeah, hiring supper.  Me son, you are going to end up in some villages pot some evening...

Tom


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

HA!  Good one.  Bring lots of condoms.

Tom


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Great.  Just what this site needs.  Another Idiot.
> 
> Tom



I think i know how you're feeling...


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Apr 2005)

He can be a Borsch eating SPETZNA Ninja who likes the old, "first man get a rifle, second man get bullets, when first man killed, second man take rifle" Drill.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Apr 2005)

Ok, this one shot its wad quite quickly - Das Vidaniya, folks.


----------

